# Jordan and boyne river ?



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

I have property right between the two and i'm wondering if they are open all year or the last saturday this month. i'm having a hard time with the dnr sitei have never fished the jordan and would welcome any input or tips (P.M. would be great) i know both rivers pretty well just never get up there in time to fish


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

both will open again in the last Saturday of April. I will be in your area around the opener and will hit up both!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The Boyne R. is open *for catch and release* all year from the P.H. Dam downstream to lake Charlevoix. Only single pointed, unweighted hooks measuring 3/8" or less from point to shank may be used.
p. 5 of the Trout and Salmon Guide.

The same is true of the Jordan R. from Graves Crossing downstream to Lake Charlevoix.
p.4 of the Trout and Salmon Guide.

Keep in mind they Boyne R. is not to be the subject of reports as per the site's policy (see the "sticky" at the top of the list of forum threads for details). Any information about its fishing must be shared via PMs.

In the above I am merely stating the open season on these streams.

Upstream of the places mention both streams open on The Last Saturday in April which is the holiest of the holy days on my calendar.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

boardman brookies, whit1, thanks for the info , i will be going up the friday before and i think i want to try the jordan. last year on the boyne was crowded . i think it was the 2nd week of the season and that river was wall to wall mean people i did catch 1 nice female that was full of eggs & right after i put her back this guy starts rippin me for not gettin or giving the eggs to him? i thought my buddy was gunna lay him in the river:lol::lol:think i'll try the jordan on sat & sun & hit the boyne on monday after most guys go home i used a bass pole with jig head and a orange bead, but i would like to start fly fishing. thats where i need help. i'm gunna buy a cheap setup this year but i am a real green horn here, dont even know how to tie the leader to the main line, or if i should buy line that floats or not?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The Boyne R. is open *for catch and release* all year from the P.H. Dam downstream to lake Charlevoix. Only single pointed, unweighted hooks measuring 3/8" or less from point to shank may be used.
p. 5 of the Trout and Salmon Guide.

The same is true of the Jordan R. from Graves Crossing downstream to Lake Charlevoix.
p.4 of the Trout and Salmon Guide.

Correct Milt, I thought that he was looking for info on the head water areas of those rivers. It is so close to the opener I am ready to go!!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I love fishing the Jordan in the Dead Mans Hill area, I don't think there is a prettier area in the LP.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I love fishing the Jordan in the Dead Mans Hill area, I don't think there is a prettier area in the LP.


Paul,
I used to fish way up there when I was in college.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

ESOX said:


> I love fishing the Jordan in the Dead Mans Hill area, I don't think there is a prettier area in the LP.


take a close look at my new avitar, just to the left of that pic is dead mans hill. took it this year (3-8-08 ) on a sleding trip. that spot on the river is 1.2 miles behind my property in a car or on the trail. about .7 miles walkingTHATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

ok, now it's 11:30 and i cannot figure out how to post a pic on this site to save my life i have a sweet pic of dead mans hill in my computer but ohh well maybee tomorrow:yikes:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

COHO said:


> ok, now it's 11:30 and i cannot figure out how to post a pic on this site to save my life i have a sweet pic of dead mans hill in my computer but ohh well maybee tomorrow:yikes:


 

Follow this link to a great instructional tool for posting photos in Michigan-Sportsman.com. Be sure there is only on http:// in the URL when you put the image in a post.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163653


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok, I'll chime in too. The Jordan will always have a place in my heart, as well. Over 40 years ago, it's where I caught my very first trout, which incidentally, was on a white marabou streamer that I had tied. I was 16. I won't tell you exactly where it was, but I'll give you a hint . . . "cemetery passover".


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

[/IMG]gunna give it another shot, if it works this is dead mans hill on 3-8-08 i see i got the box with a red x in it. i resized it to 448 x 336 , maybe that is still too big?


----------



## sb_troutsman (Dec 7, 2004)

Both the Jordan and Boyne rivers are only catch and release for Brown and Brook Trout, and Atlantic Salmon until The Last Saturday in April - all other Trout species can be kept year round. In other words - go ahead and keep that Steelhead on the end of your line if you want.

From what I undestand, the Boyne is overloaded with Steelhead to the point that they may not be planted there anymore after this year, so I don't think keeping a fish or two is going to hurt anything. (Not that I have anything against catch and release - I tend let more go than I keep).

I don't know if this violates the rules on streams that can be mentioned ... but I saw 3,200 brown trout in the Boyne River on Thursday - they were all 4-5" long and shooting out the end of a hose from the hatchery truck. That's the first time I've seen trout being planted.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I like how we have a couple of Mods talking about a pretty specific "area"...The funny thing is, can you imagine some dude reading about Dead Mans Hill and thinking it was an access site...and going there to fish. That would be a heck-of-a long walk down to the river!

Anyway, uh, yeah, we have property in the Boyne Falls area which kinda makes the Jordan one of my "Home" waters. I love that river.

Now, can we stop talking about it. ... Pretty Please, with sugar on top?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> I like how we have a couple of Mods talking about a pretty specific "area"...


OHHH come on. Dead Mans Hill rises up more that 400' from the river and can be seen from miles away. 



> The funny thing is, can you imagine some dude reading about Dead Mans Hill and thinking it was an access site...and going there to fish. That would be a heck-of-a long walk down to the river!


The walk back up to the truck would be a bear after a days wading. I haven't climbed that hill since the late 70's, when common sense took over. LOL


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> Follow this link to a great instructional tool for posting photos in Michigan-Sportsman.com. Be sure there is only on http:// in the URL when you put the image in a post.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163653


whit1, i did read and follow that link but this morning when i did it the site or my computer were running very slow, that might have something to do with it, or maybe i still dont know what i'm doing! i was able to get the pic into my gallery


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

COHO said:


> whit1, i did read and follow that link but this morning when i did it the site or my computer were running very slow, that might have something to do with it, or maybe i still dont know what i'm doing! i was able to get the pic into my gallery


 

The site has been running very slowly off and on today. It wasn't anything that you did.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

drgulian said:


> I like how we have a couple of Mods talking about a pretty specific "area"...The funny thing is, can you imagine some dude reading about Dead Mans Hill and thinking it was an access site...and going there to fish. That would be a heck-of-a long walk down to the river!
> 
> Anyway, uh, yeah, we have property in the Boyne Falls area which kinda makes the Jordan one of my "Home" waters. I love that river.
> 
> Now, can we stop talking about it. ... Pretty Please, with sugar on top?


not even if you put beer on top:lol: nothing better that a couple mods giving advice or sharing stories on this site. nobody gave out honey holes, and its no secret that the valley is one of the most beautifull spots in the lower dude. tell you what, your in boyne falls so the boyne is your home water, i'm in the valley so the jordan is mine:yikes:never mind the fact i'm gunna go drop 400 to 500 bucks at jays in gaylord and 40 to 60 at the bait store in boyne city to TRY and catch a fish , i was just looking for some pointers.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> i'm gunna go drop 400 to 500 bucks at jays in gaylord and 40 to 60 at the bait store in boyne city to TRY and catch a fish , i was just looking for some pointers.



In my experience, the fish around there aren't that savvy, in other words, even I can catch them. :lol: Your typical fare, Prince Nymphs, stones, Wooly Buggers, Mickey Finns seem to do just fine there. Mousing with smaller mice and poppers is great at night, but beware of bears, especially sows with cubs. I have had a couple of surprise encounters around there at night. I need to remember to make more noise. :yikes::lol:


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

esox, my wife has a major fear of the bears that we have never seen:lol::lol: but i would not want to be back there at night in the spring. i have seen tracks on the property but have yet to put an eyeball on one


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just put her fears to rest. Tell her if she sees the bear she is safe. It's when she doesn't see one she should be wary. :evilsmile


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Coho:

I said that the Jordan is, "one of" my home waters....I kinda' get around... I don't use emoticons, so please keep in mind any responses I give are meant to be helpful, funny, or both.

I'm pretty sure the Jordan is mentioned as being a crown jewel in any book regarding Michigan trout streams. With that being said, it's not a, "secret" river. I just think that maybe we should use terms like, "headwaters" or "middle", or "lower" when talking about a specific stream.

As far as that Xanadooish valley is concerned, my advice is to fish it as much as possible. The good news is we all have the rest of our lifetimes to fish it.

I've had success with flies and hardware. The main thing I've found is that there is so much submerged wood, that it's pretty tough to nymph fish, if you're not willing to lose a fly with every drift...

The other thing is, it's also a great opportunity to hone your, "I get one cast. Make it count." type mindset. It's a great place to slow your pace, and do some stalking as well.

The defacto expert on the Jordan river is, "Wild" Bill Bellinger in my opinion. He has been fishing and guiding it for his whole life. Look him up. Or you'll see his truck at an access, with the licence plate "4ZTROUT".

I hope this helps, Have fun.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

drgulian said:


> Coho:
> 
> The main thing I've found is that there is so much submerged wood, that it's pretty tough to nymph fish, if you're not willing to lose a fly with every drift...
> 
> The other thing is, it's also a great opportunity to hone your, "I get one cast. Make it count." type mindset. It's a great place to slow your pace, and do some stalking as well.


 
I haven't fished the Jordan R. since the late '60s, but what you said about "so much submerged wood" is absolutley true at least in the upstream area I fished. It is virtually impossible to have a long, bottom bouncing drift.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

i thought the same thing, the whole river looks like nothing but a snag fest to me :tdo12: thats why i'm torn between the bass poles with the 12 # test & fyl fishing that river


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

As far as that Xanadooish valley is concerned, my advice is to fish it as much as possible. The good news is we all have the rest of our lifetimes to fish it.
dont really know what you mean by that statment, xanadooish


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Keep the stories coming. I will have to say the Jordan has some memories for me, since I lived within a mile of the Chestonia bridge. My mom's family has a big farm near it. As a kid the highlight of my summers were on that river. Ever try swimming in a spring fed river like that? (intentionaly) The hole below the bridge was our cooling off spot. I was hooked on the brookies in the streams nearby. As far as the river, not much of a secret.

Anyone remember the Green River store? Even worked there one summer while the owners went to Alaska on vacation. They came back and decided to sell the place and move there.

I recall not liking the fudgies and flatlanders, now I am one.

The bears populations really started to expand in the 80's. I use to **** hunt the whole valley with dogs.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Coho:

Sorry, Xanadooish was a reference to Citizen Kane and Xanadu... And also, a conversation I was having with a friend about where to catch a master angler brookie. I mentioned a certain strech on the XXXXXX river that another friend said was full of 20" brookies, and my first friend said, "Where is this Xanadu that you speak of?"...

So, yeah, uh Citizen Kane, Xanadu, Xanaduish, not Xanadooish.

AKA, a place to good too be true, or paradise.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

anywhere north of westbranch is my xanadu


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Even though the title of this thread includes the Boyne R. it is really about the Jordan R. which is on the list of rivers that can be discussed in the forums. Please keep to the Jordan R. when commenting about the fishing in the area.


----------

